# Service Engine Soon



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well, about 2 weeks after I bought my vehicle, I had the infamous Service Engine Soon light up. A friend of mine plug in his unit and found that one of O2 sensors is causing a concern. The actual number was P0134.

Has anyone had an O2 sensor problem with there 2005 X Trail?

REAM


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ream1,

P0134 means:

Your heated oxygen sensor No 1 (the one required to adjust the injection impulse duration to adjust the air fuel ratio) is malfunctionning.

Code indicates that your ECM is not receiving any signal at all.
Oxygen sensor 1 is either non-functional or harness is disconnected or shorted.
Contact your dealer as soon as you can.
You can still drive your car but, your air fuel ratio is not optimal.

Part No required in case your oxygen sensor needs replacement is :
22690 8J 001 about $ 170 CAD, but covered under warrenty.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

By the way, have you tried clearing the code and driving again just to see what happens?
It could be just one of those glitches...

Here is the method of looking up your codes and clearing if need be:

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-altima/7500-all-you-ever-wanted-know-about-your-check-engine-light-but-were-afraid-ask.html


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Mine did it too yesterday(Engine service soon). X-t is now 52 000 km. I'm supposed to go to the dealer next week for maintenance (oil, etc). Can I wait until then to know what it is?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Notaire,
If you are going to Dealer next week you can wait.

If you are curious you can try the "on-board-diagnosis method" described in the link two posts above.... do it with a stop watch to be precise otherwise it will not work; it always takes me a couple of trys to get it going, then just count the flashes to identify the fault.
I suggest you do not clear the code to let the dealer see it for himself.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

YUP! I had it cleared but get this! I could not get my car started for several times. So what I did is that I used the remote access unit to close and open all doors twice. This somehow reset the system and I my car. It happened couple times afterwards. 

Since then, I have had no problems.

REAM1


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

No more warning light! Disapear by itself. The dealer will check nonetheless next week.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I brought my x trail in yesterday and it was determined that the O2 sensor is defective. Part is on order.

REAM


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Service Engine Soon light up - have this message second time (my X-t is now 45 000 km) go to dealer in few days


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well I brought in my XT in last week to get the defective O2 sensor replaced. Apparently, the mechanic stated that he could not remove the original O2 sensor. If he did try, it is possible that the O2 sensor will snap off from exhaust manifold. So now I have to bring it in for the day because they to have get a new exhaust manifold as well.

REAM1


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*service soon*

I just had my car serviced last weekend for this week long weekend, on the way back from my trip, the engine light went on right after my 2005 x-trail rolled over to 20,000.
Right at 20,008 to be exact. I was driving on the highway and this happened.
I'm worried... Today is the holiday so i don't think the dealer will be open, i will have to call them tomorrow.


----------



## ajohnston (Jun 21, 2007)

The 'Service Engine Soon' light on my '05 X-trail came on on Sunday. It stayed on until Wednesday when I took it to the dealer. Code P 1148 Closed Loop B1 was the diagnosis. After the dealer looked at it, the light went off. New part on order (CAN$178 + $111 labour to install).

Now that the light is off (and no noticeable performance issues), *Should I wait until the light comes back on again before having the sensor replaced?*

Possibly related: I replaced the stock air filter with a K+N high performance filter about 3 months ago.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

It should not have anything to do with your new high performance filter.
Looks like they will replace your oxygen sensor #1.
If the sensor is bad you will get the SES light back probably after 3 drives.
$170 for the part is the going rate for that oxygen sensor.... but $111 labour seems excessive. And what about warranty? You are under 3 years right; shouldn't this be changed for free?


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got the same "service engine soon" oxygen sensor issue in my 2005 x-trail. Dealer told me it would not be covered even though I have a 5 year powertrain and 8 year emissions warrany. I guess warranties only cover things that don't break! 

Called Nissan Canada, they told me that the oxygen sensor, although used in emissions is not covered. I asked why and their justification was simply "Nissan chose not to include it". I've only got 65,000 kilometers on the car. 
I'm not impressed Nissan. Would love to hear if others have this same issue so I can go back to them if this is a common problem.


----------



## ajohnston (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear bout you SES troubles.....my advice, based on my own experience is to ignore the light -- mine comes on regularly every 3 or 4 months, and then goes off after a few days. I have noticed no decrease in fuel economy, and am still dealer servicing by the book.

You get used to it. The orange glow can be soothing...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ignoring it is not sound advice.

It is easy to check the code is in your driveway, why not give it a go.
Once you know what the code is then you can choose to ignore it


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

My SES light came on yesterday at 99,826 kms. I called Nissan and asked if emmission control equipment was still under warranty and they said no. I was told that they could not see me until later in the week. I told them that I would be over the 100,000 km mark by then. I asked if I would still be covered if the problem turned out to be a warranty item. I was told No. 

I have been going there for 4.5 years for all servicing needs. I am no longer going to Nissan to service my Xtrail. I am pissed off


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I took my car in to a local shop with a good reputation. The shop scanned for codes and found Code P0507. idle air control system higher than expected. Throttle position found at 3.1%. They cleared the code and the idle seems to have returned to normal. 

They said that the Short Ram Intake I have on it may or may not have something to do with it. If the light comes back on then we will go further into it. Until that time I was just told to keep an eye on it.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well six months ago, I had noticed that I was sucking gas followed by rough idling. Last August, we just came back from our vacation and I needed to do some errands.

She wouldn't start until the fourth time and on my return trip home, the infamous SES light came on. I thought it was something minor. That afternoon, I went out again and SES remained on. During my travels, the engine died on me and I had just enough enertia to park safely. I waited a moment and she started again and went straight home.

The next day, I took her in to my mechanic to which they found the crank case sensor was defective.

After that was fixed, I am getting the same great gas mileage and no more rough idling.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

REAM1 said:


> Well six months ago, I had noticed that I was sucking gas followed by rough idling. Last August, we just came back from our vacation and I needed to do some errands.
> 
> She wouldn't start until the fourth time and on my return trip home, the infamous SES light came on. I thought it was something minor. That afternoon, I went out again and SES remained on. During my travels, the engine died on me and I had just enough enertia to park safely. I waited a moment and she started again and went straight home.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your problem was fixed as well. A good mechanic is worth their weight in gold. Funny how we are mislead into believing that the dealer is the only one who can service our cars correctly.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, so my SES light came back on. The mechanic recommended replacing the AEM intake with the stock one and going back to Nissan, so I did. Nissan got 2 codes both had to do with idle speed. The tech showed me how it is almost like a process of elimination to determine the problem. I watched him clear the codes and do an engine idle relearn procedure (this was done using his computer). I was told that if the light comes back on I will most likely need to replace the throttle body at a cost of $235.00 (Throttle body) and $152.25 (labor)


----------



## TOPAZ (Apr 17, 2014)

Your mech. does not know what he is doing I know its a long time ago but through a series of wd40 with a blow torch it will soften the metal and rust up under so there is no need to replace the pipe if done carefully. did it to my own car after the same problem


----------



## canadianXTrailer (Jul 30, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with code P0420? I believe it has to do with an o2 sensor. I haven't had serious issues but I have erased it and it continually comes back. Is it worth replacing?


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Did you read this?

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/164154-p0420-catalytic-converter-issue.html

Good luck


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

P0420 Nissan - Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1

Possible causes
- Three way catalyst converter Bank 1
- Exhaust tube
- Intake air leaks
- Fuel injectors may be faulty
- Fuel injector leaks
- Spark plugs may be faulty
- Improper ignition timing
- Engine Control Module (ECM)
Tech notes
As the code description implies the P0420 code means that the vehicle's control module has detected that the three-way catalytic converter is not working properly (is not as efficient as the factory is expecting). Replacing the oxygen (O2) sensors may sometimes fix the code, but in most cases the catalytic convert needs to be replaced to fix the problem. If the P0420 code is combined with other codes, try fixing the other codes first.


Read more: P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1 OBDII Engine Light Trouble Code | Engine-Codes.com


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For what its worth I am pretty sure the exhaust manifold with cat for the 2.5 X engine is identical to that for the 2.5 Altima and the 2.5 Sentra specV models up to 2006.


----------



## Javed Mian (May 25, 2015)

Service engine soon warning light is on Nissan X-Trail 2005 and stayed on during the engine running. What it could be. Please let me know


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably something to do with your emissions. Reading this thread should give you the idea that it could be a number of things. Best thing to do would be to get the code read. Either by putting in diagnostic mode yourself, or with a scan tool. Just google how to get nissan codes. The instructions might also be in the how to section. With the code read you can just type it into google, ie Code 0140 Nissan and you will find an obd II site with your anwer as to what the engine computer is saying is wrong.


----------

